# Alex Duetto IV, all working brilliantly!



## dajw (Apr 14, 2014)

Well my Breville Dual Boiler BES900 (from the Australian market) died suddenly after a routine clean and backflush. After much reading around, discussion, playing and talking I arrived at the following logic:

Starting point:

"When my BDB dies I'll get a Linea Mini, or an old GS/3" (mostly because I love using the full-fat Linea when I get to play at my local coffee shop after hours the steam power is something else, but overall they are just lovely.)

Outcome:

The Linea mini is good, but is it really £3k good? Probably, but I'm not going to spend that much on a machine having just moved house! I found my way to the Alex Duetto IV after much reading around, discussion etc. I knew I would like to get some decent steam power and have a decent solid internals, nice simple controls. The BDB isn't that repairable, and I found the steaming capability a bit weak. It also turns out that it was completely broken with the solenoid valve corroded beyond repair.

Bella Barista were supremely helpful on the phone and the machine arrived next day even though I ordered at about 2pm. Must have just caught the courier.

I spent a while reading the manual and then prepared the machine. Mine had the factory PID settings from the off, so I adjusted them to the recommended settings as per the manual. I flushed and readied the machine. I'm really pleased to have a rotary pump at last (though my Super Jolly is really the elephant in the room when it comes to noise.)

Espresso was dead easy to get dialled in - sorted in a few shots before I found the sweetness in my favourite roast at the moment (Pioneer from Horsham Coffee Roasters). Milk texturing is always a journey with a "if only I'd" and "next time I'll" but by around day 3 I'd got used to the extra power of the steam wand. It's on the four hole tip, and just as feisty as the Linea in my local coffee shop. I've managed to pour a few five layered tulips now but still needs more practice.

I intended to repair then sell on the BDB as a working machine. When it failed, it sounded like the OPV had locked open and/or the solenoid had gone. Upon disassembly I found the OPV was fine, but the solenoid valve/group head assembly had corroded so badly that three of the four screws sheared off during removal. I hadn't used excessive force (as somewhat mechanically minded!) but oh well. That puts it in a whole new category of expense to repair - as the stumps of the screws are corroded into the group assy. I'll just eBay it for parts. Bah!

Anyhow! Awesome machine. Small enough for home/WAF (wife acceptance factor) but with near commercial power (just keep an eye on those recovery times, which are brief but not instant). Love it.


----------



## dajw (Apr 14, 2014)

I have an idea for a super simple modification which I prototyped with a siphon tube from my brewing supplies. Basically a sight glass for the water tank:









Flexible tube to the bottom of the tank, up out of the top down below the machine then up to the glass tube you can see here. Works a treat. I've ordered some more appropriately sized tube to try a more elegant implementation.


----------



## dajw (Apr 14, 2014)

I like to keep an eye on the water level before the alarm tells me it is empty.After testing out the concept with my brewing siphon tube, I've put in a slightly better temporary "water tank level sight glass" which I've improvised with some 3mm PVC tube, and a 3mm acrylic pipe. I intend to mark the minimum and maximum points on the tube.I think this could easily become a more permanent thing by routing the tube within the case, exiting at the drip tray. Just needs some elegant method of attachment.


----------



## PeterF (Aug 25, 2014)

A very interesting read. The mod is a great idea


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I'm sure you will get years of enjoyment out of this machine - as I have with mine.

The low water alarm is a pain when it cuts out mid shot if you have run low - great mod!


----------



## whip (Jul 9, 2016)

I'd highly recommend plumbing it in if you can. Not only will you save the hassle of re-filling the tank, but pre-infusion only works if it's plumbed in.


----------



## Al Mokha (Oct 30, 2015)

I'm actually looking to get something like this. The Duetto has really caught my eye.


----------



## G.F. (Dec 21, 2015)

Awesome machine. I have had great time with her.

I'd highly recommend plumbing it.

Enjoy!


----------



## Deansie26 (Jan 16, 2017)

Nice machine, so am I right mugs won't fit under it?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I have this machine also

Mugs will not generally fit, unless then are on an angle.

However, most coffee cups fit.


----------



## brokentechie (Jun 17, 2015)

dajw said:


> View attachment 22172
> 
> 
> Well my Breville Dual Boiler BES900 (from the Australian market) died suddenly after a routine clean and backflush. After much reading around, discussion, playing and talking I arrived at the following logic:
> ...


 Sorry for resurrecting an old thread but could you tell me the recommended PID settings please?

Thanks


----------

